# Need advice buying a used Versacamm



## BettieGirl (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi I have a small personalization business on the side with a Roland GX-24 and a heat press. I want to venture into the print/cut machine but I need advice. I've looked at leasing a new Roland Versacamm SP-300i but the lease payments are more than I want to pay right now just starting up. 

I've been told it would be a mistake to buy a used machine. Any thoughts? And if I look at that, is a SP or a VP better for the 30 inch? And what should look for when trying to decide if it would be a good purchase? Any advice you all might have would be great! Thanks so much!


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I will be brief for now but will help you get started. SP means 2 heads for 4 colors. VP means 4 heads each color is dedicated to a head. The difference is speed and the size of the ink resevoir. The 300 has 3 models V, plain 300, and I. I would recommend the last two. The versacamm is versatile and a business enhancer and changer. The 30" is small but with that said - you can do banners, decals, small signs, and apparrel. The other thing is that you can print on your versacamm and cut on your GX. There will be time later to tell you why you would want to do that. Also the rip software for the VC can run your GX. Happy hunting.


----------



## BettieGirl (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks Irv, you could be my new best friend! I really need and appreciate all of your advice. And if you can help me through the process that would be amazing! Now if I do find a used 300 or 300i, preferably a S model from what I gather, then it would be best to be under how many years old? What would a reasonable price be to pay for one that was a couple of years old in good condition? And lastly, other than running a test print and relying on the seller's word, is there anything else I should check out on it before buying? Have you heard of Digitsmith.com? Just wondering if it is relyable. Thank you so much!


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Sending you a private message. (PM)


----------



## GraphixGuys (Jan 16, 2012)

There is much you need to learn. My advise would be to research for about 2 weeks into wide-format printers. I have printed on mutoh, mimaki, roland, screen, and epson wide format printers. There is a big learning curve getting into it and even a bigger curve when these machines have problems. If you are not tech savy and are afraid of getting into the mechanics of these printers then I would not buy used. If they go out or have problems and you have to get a repair guy the cost skyrockets. You normally are charged a 500.00 call out fee and about 250.00 and hour not to mention the parts.
However, If you know alot about printers and how they function then used might be an inexpensive way of getting into the market.
Roland is a good name and are very reliable printers. I have a friend that has a sp540, bought it used from a company in Atlanta, has had it for a year and has never had a problem out of it.
Personally I would not buy a printer under 54". We do alot of 4x8 signs and to be able to print and apply a full coverage stick saves time and money. In getting a 30" printer you are reduced to signs 30" and under or having to put multiple sticks down and line them up. I don't know your target so this might not be a factor for you. Also you can always outsouce the larger signs if a larger printer does not fit you budget or space.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Irv I believe you have the standard Sp300 and SP 300-V backwards, SP300-V was brought out after the SP-300 I believe, the "V" stands for Versaworks compatible, which a standard SP300 can be converted to by a simple jumper change.

I may be wrong about them, but I know for a fact that the "V" series is for Versaworks compatible and the standard SP300 can be converted, I know a few people who have done it.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Not to sound like a know it all - I will let you check and get back to us. All three of those models work with Versaworks. Now you might be right about the fact that the V was the first model with Versaworks, but the V also runs on USB. The plain 300 runs on Ethernet - I cannot tell you how I know without getting a note from 1 or two people. But no harm no foul that is the beauty of the forum. Now here is a kicker - if Roland had a 300 before the V model then they are messing all of us up and I can tell you that that model ran on the Color Rip program. The 300V and what ever came before it runs on a cable and has a different control panel, and calibration tests. The SP300/300I VP540/540I has the same control panel and runs on a belt drive and all have the same calibration tests. The VS series is the 1st unihead - but same calibrations, and control panel with a few added features and a media setting. Oops did not mean to bring the VS in the equation.


----------



## BettieGirl (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for your advice! I have been looking for about 2-3 weeks but still have many questions. I taught myself how to do graphics, make t-shirts, dye-sub, and operate my GX-24 so I am hoping I would be ok with enough outside guidance from wonderful people like you guys Although, I may be a little over ambitious, and if I need some training with set up, then that's what I would need to do. I would love to dive right into a 54" but for affordability purposes, I'm probably going to have to start with a 30". I mainly would be making t-shirts, decals, stickers, dry erase boards, and other imprintables. I do have some banners needed but I can always outsource those for now. My business is a small on-the-side personalization business as opposed to a mainstream banner and printshop. I do have lots and lots of learning to do, no doubt! So I'm sure you'll see me around here often! Thanks again!


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

idonaldson said:


> Not to sound like a know it all - I will let you check and get back to us. All three of those models work with Versaworks. Now you might be right about the fact that the V was the first model with Versaworks, but the V also runs on USB. The plain 300 runs on Ethernet - I cannot tell you how I know without getting a note from 1 or two people. But no harm no foul that is the beauty of the forum. Now here is a kicker - if Roland had a 300 before the V model then they are messing all of us up and I can tell you that that model ran on the Color Rip program. The 300V and what ever came before it runs on a cable and has a different control panel, and calibration tests. The SP300/300I VP540/540I has the same control panel and runs on a belt drive and all have the same calibration tests. The VS series is the 1st unihead - but same calibrations, and control panel with a few added features and a media setting. Oops did not mean to bring the VS in the equation.


I know I don't know everything, but reading this thread one would "assume" the sp300 is older than the sp300V

This is how to convert sp300 to sp300v - Signs101.com

Then reading Roland's company history it would be "assumed" that the SP300 was first



> Three years later, in 2005, Roland DG introduced the ECO-SOL inks. This was the industry's first solvent ink formulated to be gentle for both users and the environment. The same year, the company released the VersaCAMM SP-300 integrated printer/cutter, which set the industry standard for price and performance. This machine and its successors became Roland DG's best-selling products.


Roland DG - Company - History

But you could be correct.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

David - I seen the stuff up on signs 101 to convert the 300 to the 300v - I joined the Roland family the 300V - usb printer using versaworks was already out. I brought mine with the options being SP300/540 or VP300/540, later came the same types with an I to emphasize the new ink delivery method. The VS followed those models and the VP models are discontinue. So for there small large format - you can get SP/300/540 or VS 300 through 640, and now the 20" BN-20. I will try to get clarification - but I do believe that roland reused the 300 and drop the V and switched from usb to ethernet.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

To tell the OP to avoid the SP300V and look for a standard SP300 is not correct is what I was saying. I agree with Graphixguys, I wouldn't buy anything under 54" if you have the room.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I do not want to get an onslaught of mail from those that have a 300v. I know one that I can touch within a drive that has all of its original parts and is about 6 years old. My point is this - if you need a 30" versacamm (due to size limitation or funds) then you need one that has an ethernet connection and the printhead assembly is driven on a belt. It just might happen to be labeled sp300 or sp300I. If it is labeled sp300 - has a cable - runs on USB - the rip software is ColorRip - on the control panel there is a button that says test - then you might say ok I have a dilemma. 
I do not have a dog in this hunt, I am just trying to give some real pointers, that are not from forums but actual touchy - feely encounters.


----------



## BettieGirl (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for all of the responses. There is a plethora of experience and knowledge here and I appreciate all of the help! I don't mean to start disagreements over minor details because I get the general idea of what to look for, no matter which one came first. The last reply did peak my curiosity though. Is the latest software ColorRIP or Versaworks? One I have been looking at that is supposed to be a year old supposedly came with Versaworks so I was just wanting to be sure. I would love to get a 54" if I could but for affordability purposes, I would rather start out with a 30" now and upgrade later, then to wait until I can comfortably afford a 54". Unfortunately, doing this as a second job on the side doesn't allow me as much time as I would like to run this machine all day long and make more money Thanks for all of your input - much appreciated!


----------



## GraphixGuys (Jan 16, 2012)

Leighann, don't forget about a laminator. Do you have one, or are you plan on getting one? These are a must for any printed graphics that are going outside. Also it make application much easier sinse you are adding more thickness (less floppiness) to vinyl.
Also with a laminator you can use it to apply your media to substrates to speed up your productivity. It also prevents those facial scratches you get from using a felt squeegee when using the half in half method.


----------



## rturner381 (Mar 9, 2012)

VERSAWORKS is the current software offering from RolandDGA. ColoRip was the orginal product.


----------

